# Slow plant growth in high tech aquarium.



## willsy (2 Jan 2018)

Hi,

Just wondered if I could ask a question with regard to my current parameters and dosing regime?

I have been running an aquarium for many years, but always been low tech. I recently moved into high tech / co2 injection, so this is all a learning curve currently!

The reason I'm posting this is that my plant growth isn't great at the moment. It's slow and not as I would have expected for high tech!

My current setup is a 140L aquarium with 2 Aquaray Grobeam 600's running at 35% intensity for 8 hours a day. I've ended up turning them right down as I had a problem with algae. I've slowly turned them up from 25% to 35% where they are running at the moment.

I have Seachem Flourite substrate. 

I dose EI (macro's and micros) every other day for 5 days with 2 days rest. I then do a 50% water change using 50% tap water and 50% RO water. I do this as I live in a very hard water area and keep Tetra's and Dwarf Neon Rainbowfish.

I also dose liquid carbon daily (3ml) and also inject c02 (approx 2 to 3 bps).

Recently I also started dosing 15ml of Iron per week at water change as I thought this might help.

At water change I also dose 1/8 teaspoon Equilibrium and 1 teaspoon of GH boost.

My readings are as follows:

ph 6.6 (while dosing c02). Think it's usually around 7.4.
Nitrate 40ppm
GH = 11 drops (196ppm)
KH = 7 drops (125ppm)
Phosphate > 10ppm

Not sure if there are any obvious issues here? I know my water is quite hard and I'm dosing Equilibrium and GH boost at water change. Could I leave this out at least? Do I need the equilibrium and GH boost if I live in a hard to very hard water area and am mixing 50% RO and 50% tap?

Any help would be appreciated to get my indoor garden looking lush. We only have courtyards here in Brighton, so this is my replacement garden indoors! 

Cheers

Will.


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

Very slowly keep adding light and adjusting CO2, just do a few percents every 3-6 weeks. This way plants can adjust to increased levels gradually. Growth will follow


----------



## willsy (3 Jan 2018)

Hi Edvet,

That make complete sense now that you say it!

I'll give that a try making slow changes... I seem to be in the habit of making big sudden changes and I don't think that's helping with my high tech adventure!

Thanks very much

Will.


----------



## Petra R (23 Apr 2018)

willsy said:


> Hi Edvet,
> I'll give that a try making slow changes... I seem to be in the habit of making big sudden changes and I don't think that's helping with my high tech adventure!



I get that.... I am the same! I have an idea and want to see the results I expected, immediately. Aquariums certainly teach patience, don't they


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Apr 2018)

willsy said:


> Not sure if there are any obvious issues here?


Yes, most likely culprit is poor flow/distribution. Have you followed the 10X rule? Have you experimented with various filter outlet orientations?



willsy said:


> I've ended up turning them right down as I had a problem with algae. I've slowly turned them up from 25% to 35% where they are running at the moment.


This is a pretty good indication that you'll not easily solve the problem by adding more light. If you had enough light to grow algae then you definitely had more than enough light to get good growth rate.



willsy said:


> ph 6.6 (while dosing c02). Think it's usually around 7.4.


No idea what this means.
Performing a pH profile is our best indicator, so precision is important because it provides critical information. 
Check the post https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...irculation-in-a-trigon-190.51389/#post-506927
What is the pH at gas on? What is it at lights on? What is it at various stages later on in the photoperiod?



willsy said:


> Do I need the equilibrium and GH boost if I live in a hard to very hard water area and am mixing 50% RO and 50% tap?


Absolutely not. Save your money. Equilbrium contains the many of the same ingredients coming from your tap.

Cheers,


----------

